# DISH Launches dishNET Broadband



## garys

DISH Launches dishNET Broadband, Bringing High-Speed Internet to Rural Americans With Slow or No Access

ENGLEWOOD, CO -- (Marketwire) -- 09/27/12 -- DISH (NASDAQ: DISH)

•	New high-speed Internet brand offers affordable satellite Internet service nationwide starting at $39.99 
•	Combine with DISH TV service for bundle pricing, convenient payment, installation and customer service options 
•	14.5 million underserved rural residents no longer need to wait for broadband build out

DISH (NASDAQ: DISH), a leading national provider of satellite TV, is expanding the availability of its broadband service with the launch of dishNET, a high-speed Internet service via satellite nationwide. Available Oct. 1, dishNET offers customers the convenience of one bill, one installation, one customer service number and a $10 monthly discount when bundled with DISH's most popular TV programming packages.

Ideal for rural residents underserved, or unserved, by wireline broadband, dishNET offers 4G-level speeds that are about 50 percent faster than the typical residential broadband connections in American homes. The affordable, reliable high-speed Internet service starts at $39.99 per month and is available with next-day installation.

DISH's CEO Joseph Clayton is unveiling dishNET today at the flagship Cowboy Maloney's Electric City retail store in Jackson, Miss., the historic retail launch site of digital satellite TV and satellite radio services.

"Today, we are launching a revolutionary consumer broadband service that delivers high-speed Internet available in metropolitan areas to rural markets nationwide," Clayton said. "With nearly one-in-four rural residents lacking a high-speed connection, reaching these underserved markets is vital. Our mission is to provide broadband at an outstanding value with fast speeds and large data plans." 
In Aug. 2012, the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) reported 19 million Americans lack access to high-speed Internet, including 14.5 million who live in rural regions. The FCC highlighted that 23.7 percent of rural residents lack broadband access.

The dishNET satellite service offers rural residents download speeds up to 10 Mbps. These speeds are fast enough for typical Internet applications, including social media, telecommuting, music streaming, online video streaming and even Voice Over Internet Protocol (VoIP) services.

"Many unserved and underserved markets are years away from a telco or cable broadband build out, but dishNET is available today," said Brian McIntyre, vice president of Broadband at DISH. "These services will have powerful, positive impacts for kids, educators, businesses, farmers and families -- no matter how far out of town they may choose to live."

Living in the Jackson area, the first official dishNET family got a preview of the new service. Jeff Thigpen, father of five and a high school athletic director in Ridgeland, Miss., is now trying dishNET Internet and DISH TV service with the Hopper™ Whole-Home HD DVR.

"We no longer have to worry about tethering a cell phone to our home computer to get on the Internet," said Thigpen. "Since my girls are required to do much of their high school homework online, dishNET will help them move much faster when submitting school work. In fact, one of my daughters says it's as fast as working on the computers at school."

The dishNET brand leverages advanced technology and high-powered satellites launched from Hughes and ViaSat to provide broadband coverage nationwide. DISH will tailor its service to suit a customer's needs, location and budget. All services are sold, installed, billed and supported by DISH under the dishNET brand.

Pricing, Packaging and Availability

In rural and outlying suburban regions nationwide, dishNET satellite broadband starts at $39.99 per month (plus equipment fees) for 5 Mbps download/1 Mbps upload speeds and data plans of 10 GB, when bundled with DISH's popular America's Top 120™ or higher programming packages and with a two-year agreement. Combining dishNET with DISH TV saves $10 per month. Most satellite customers can upgrade to a 10 Mbps /1 Mbps plan available with 20 GB of data for $49.99 per month.

Satellite broadband service includes five @dishNET.com email accounts, each with 2 GB of storage and an easy-to-configure online mail portal that combines web search, news, entertainment and weather updates.

Installation is free for new and existing DISH TV customers when dishNET is bundled with DISH's television programming and $99 when ordered as a stand-alone service. Existing DISH satellite Internet customers can upgrade to the 5 Mbps or 10 Mbps speeds for $199.99.

In addition to satellite Internet service, DISH's own competitive local exchange carrier will also fold its wireline broadband service into the dishNET brand. Urban and suburban residents living in a 14-state region and access high-speed Internet with 7 Mbps starts at $29.95 per month. Upgrade to 12 Mbps service for an additional $5 per month or 20 Mbps for an additional $10 per month. This service is available in Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Iowa, Minnesota, Montana, Nebraska, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oregon, South Dakota, Utah, Washington and Wyoming.

For more information on package details or to sign up for dishNET and DISH's pay-TV programming call 800-823-4929 or visit 
www.dish.com/dishnet


----------



## maartena

Too bad there are limitations on the amount of data you can download.... but that really can't be avoided with satellite based internet. At least, with current cost and availability of satellites.

That said, the 20 Gb package for $49.95 with 10/1 speeds seems very reasonably priced. Data cap or not, it will definitely beat the dial-up that many people have as their only option. Some people are still limited to 768 Kbps DSL if they can get it, and this will be a nice upgrade.


----------



## Jaspear

I would go with this in heartbeat except for two concerns:

1. The caps are a killer. I live beyond DSL or cable and use a wireless ISP which gives me a 5MB burst and 2MB sustained with no caps. For me the lower speed with no caps wins. 

2. The probable overselling of the transponders. When my ISP oversells the AP, they can (and do) add more bandwidth without needing to launch a new satellite.


----------



## mark40511

Wow - that's a LOW LOW cap!

I wonder if the WISP's are going to be the solution to high speed internet limitations in rural areas?


----------



## mantry

Ok, I called this morning and spoke with them about it. 

First, I'm a Dish TV Subscriber located near Salt Lake City, UT

The deal they laid out for me was:

5MB Download (Up to....) 1MB Upload(they weren't sure)
10 GB/month Cap, 20 GB/month Cap available for an additional $10/month
$49/month
$10/month Modem lease fee

If data cap is exceeded, then download speed is throttled back to 2MB(they weren't sure)

Additional Dish and Modem are needed(Sounds like it completely separate from TV service).

1 time installation cost $99.00 (Waived I think due to current customer).

2 year agreement commitment.

Things that make me a little nervous:
We are coming from SLOW 1.5mb DSL service and trying to get additional speed.
1. UP TO 5MB. It was anything greater than say 2-3mb I would be happy, if it is less than 1MB down then I'm not going to be a happy customer.
2. Data cap. I have no idea what we use now and have tried without luck to get that info from our current ISP. But again, if the throttle goes to 2MB when the cap is reached, heck that is faster than we have now.
3. 2 year commitment. I'd hate to be tied into slow and marginal service. They said problems would be handled through the Loyalty department so I'm guessing if it was truly a problem we could get out from it.
4. Last is we live in a canyon with tall trees and any rain/snow will usually knock out our service. I had them look at it once, but no real improvement. I'd like to tweak it myself to max out the alignment, but haven't attempted that yet. And with us using broadband for VOIP phone and Microcell for Cell phone service if we loose internet connectivity then we are impacted quite a bit.

Thanks! Anyone one else care to chime in? Be nice to hear from some folks who either have it or going to install it.

Mark


----------



## domingos35

i'll stick with my comcast high speed broadband 20MB Down 4Mb Up
300GB Cap


----------



## BNUMM

Having had satellite internet I will say it is only a last resort. You almost never get the up to speeds and weather is an issue with the uploads. I was an installer and was happy when WISP became available and then DSL.


----------



## RasputinAXP

If you're using it for both femtocell and voip then I wouldn't get satellite.Just one or the other would be ok but both would give me the willies.


----------



## JohnMI

So -- I'm in an area that isn't served by DSL, cable, or any other wired high-speed connection. I had HughesNet for years -- it was great at first, but got progressively worse over the years -- to the point where I hated it, of course. Point to point wireless became available from a local provider -- and I switched to that. Again, great at first -- but it has become unusable due to them over-selling the tower and having some technical issues that they can't seem to get past (including having some ongoing issue with a baby monitor too close to the tower that has repeatedly disconnected users).

In any case, I saw this and have been thinking about going back to satellite as a last resort. Contacted Dish today to ask about it -- their "answer"? "Just go to www.wildblue.com and see what they are offering." That was it. I said "and this is for the new dishNET Broadband that you are advertising?" "Yes it is!" They basically suggested that I just call WildBlue and order it from them. Nothing about bundling or anything. 

So, nothing about pricing or anything, of course -- I had to come HERE to find that, of course. Looks like the CSRs are not yet fully aware...

- John...


----------



## thopki2

It sounds a lot like Exede, the new satellite service from WildBlue. I have Exede and it is a big upgrade from the "legacy" WildBlue System. My only issue with Exede is overnight outages that last sometimes into mid-day, so I was waiting for the dishNet release and thinking about changing over. I am a current Dish subscriber and the price looks tempting. Does anybody have any info regarding the satellite locations compared to the current Dish locations for TV?


----------



## knot

thopki2 said:


> It sounds a lot like Exede, the new satellite service from WildBlue. I have Exede and it is a big upgrade from the "legacy" WildBlue System. My only issue with Exede is overnight outages that last sometimes into mid-day, so I was waiting for the dishNet release and thinking about changing over. I am a current Dish subscriber and the price looks tempting. Does anybody have any info regarding the satellite locations compared to the current Dish locations for TV?


I believe it is echostar 17 at the 107w orbital slot.


----------



## crabtrp

jgoggan said:


> So -- I'm in an area that isn't served by DSL, cable, or any other wired high-speed connection. I had HughesNet for years -- it was great at first, but got progressively worse over the years -- to the point where I hated it, of course. Point to point wireless became available from a local provider -- and I switched to that. Again, great at first -- but it has become unusable due to them over-selling the tower and having some technical issues that they can't seem to get past (including having some ongoing issue with a baby monitor too close to the tower that has repeatedly disconnected users).
> 
> In any case, I saw this and have been thinking about going back to satellite as a last resort. Contacted Dish today to ask about it -- their "answer"? "Just go to www.wildblue.com and see what they are offering." That was it. I said "and this is for the new dishNET Broadband that you are advertising?" "Yes it is!" They basically suggested that I just call WildBlue and order it from them. Nothing about bundling or anything.
> 
> So, nothing about pricing or anything, of course -- I had to come HERE to find that, of course. Looks like the CSRs are not yet fully aware...
> 
> - John...


I have point to point wireless too, and I am very keen to find a better solution. 2012 and I have sucky internet. The caps on this are too limiting. 20GB is not enough.


----------



## JohnMI

thopki2 said:


> It sounds a lot like Exede, the new satellite service from WildBlue.


I think it absolutely IS Exede. Everything seems to line up. Basically, the standard plan is the Exede5 plan -- and then they seem to be doing partial amounts of the Exede12 plan for those that upgrade.

- John...


----------



## thopki2

Thanks, I will check it out. I don't want to shut down my Exede until I am sure that dishNet can get a clear view of the satellite.


----------



## Paul Secic

garys said:


> DISH Launches dishNET Broadband, Bringing High-Speed Internet to Rural Americans With Slow or No Access
> 
> ENGLEWOOD, CO -- (Marketwire) -- 09/27/12 -- DISH (NASDAQ: DISH)
> 
> •	New high-speed Internet brand offers affordable satellite Internet service nationwide starting at $39.99
> •	Combine with DISH TV service for bundle pricing, convenient payment, installation and customer service options
> •	14.5 million underserved rural residents no longer need to wait for broadband build out
> 
> DISH (NASDAQ: DISH), a leading national provider of satellite TV, is expanding the availability of its broadband service with the launch of dishNET, a high-speed Internet service via satellite nationwide. Available Oct. 1, dishNET offers customers the convenience of one bill, one installation, one customer service number and a $10 monthly discount when bundled with DISH's most popular TV programming packages.
> 
> Ideal for rural residents underserved, or unserved, by wireline broadband, dishNET offers 4G-level speeds that are about 50 percent faster than the typical residential broadband connections in American homes. The affordable, reliable high-speed Internet service starts at $39.99 per month and is available with next-day installation.
> 
> DISH's CEO Joseph Clayton is unveiling dishNET today at the flagship Cowboy Maloney's Electric City retail store in Jackson, Miss., the historic retail launch site of digital satellite TV and satellite radio services.
> 
> "Today, we are launching a revolutionary consumer broadband service that delivers high-speed Internet available in metropolitan areas to rural markets nationwide," Clayton said. "With nearly one-in-four rural residents lacking a high-speed connection, reaching these underserved markets is vital. Our mission is to provide broadband at an outstanding value with fast speeds and large data plans."
> In Aug. 2012, the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) reported 19 million Americans lack access to high-speed Internet, including 14.5 million who live in rural regions. The FCC highlighted that 23.7 percent of rural residents lack broadband access.
> 
> The dishNET satellite service offers rural residents download speeds up to 10 Mbps. These speeds are fast enough for typical Internet applications, including social media, telecommuting, music streaming, online video streaming and even Voice Over Internet Protocol (VoIP) services.
> 
> "Many unserved and underserved markets are years away from a telco or cable broadband build out, but dishNET is available today," said Brian McIntyre, vice president of Broadband at DISH. "These services will have powerful, positive impacts for kids, educators, businesses, farmers and families -- no matter how far out of town they may choose to live."
> 
> Living in the Jackson area, the first official dishNET family got a preview of the new service. Jeff Thigpen, father of five and a high school athletic director in Ridgeland, Miss., is now trying dishNET Internet and DISH TV service with the Hopper™ Whole-Home HD DVR.
> 
> "We no longer have to worry about tethering a cell phone to our home computer to get on the Internet," said Thigpen. "Since my girls are required to do much of their high school homework online, dishNET will help them move much faster when submitting school work. In fact, one of my daughters says it's as fast as working on the computers at school."
> 
> The dishNET brand leverages advanced technology and high-powered satellites launched from Hughes and ViaSat to provide broadband coverage nationwide. DISH will tailor its service to suit a customer's needs, location and budget. All services are sold, installed, billed and supported by DISH under the dishNET brand.
> 
> Pricing, Packaging and Availability
> 
> In rural and outlying suburban regions nationwide, dishNET satellite broadband starts at $39.99 per month (plus equipment fees) for 5 Mbps download/1 Mbps upload speeds and data plans of 10 GB, when bundled with DISH's popular America's Top 120™ or higher programming packages and with a two-year agreement. Combining dishNET with DISH TV saves $10 per month. Most satellite customers can upgrade to a 10 Mbps /1 Mbps plan available with 20 GB of data for $49.99 per month.
> 
> Satellite broadband service includes five @dishNET.com email accounts, each with 2 GB of storage and an easy-to-configure online mail portal that combines web search, news, entertainment and weather updates.
> 
> Installation is free for new and existing DISH TV customers when dishNET is bundled with DISH's television programming and $99 when ordered as a stand-alone service. Existing DISH satellite Internet customers can upgrade to the 5 Mbps or 10 Mbps speeds for $199.99.
> 
> In addition to satellite Internet service, DISH's own competitive local exchange carrier will also fold its wireline broadband service into the dishNET brand. Urban and suburban residents living in a 14-state region and access high-speed Internet with 7 Mbps starts at $29.95 per month. Upgrade to 12 Mbps service for an additional $5 per month or 20 Mbps for an additional $10 per month. This service is available in Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Iowa, Minnesota, Montana, Nebraska, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oregon, South Dakota, Utah, Washington and Wyoming.
> 
> For more information on package details or to sign up for dishNET and DISH's pay-TV programming call 800-823-4929 or visit
> www.dish.com/dishnet


I've had Sprint Wireless in the 90's and was fairly good, but they shut it down. I now have AT&T.


----------



## MIKE0616

mark40511 said:


> Wow - that's a LOW LOW cap!
> 
> I wonder if the WISP's are going to be the solution to high speed internet limitations in rural areas?


The local WISPs around here are 50$ for 1MB service and are of rather questionable reliability. Yet another taxpayer subsidized guvment program gone horribly wrong. 

We have a very questionable DSL "service" through CenturyStink and 1mb is 55$+ / month. Its up and down like a yoyo, but has no limits.


----------



## JohnMI

mantry said:


> The deal they laid out for me was:
> 
> 5MB Download (Up to....) 1MB Upload(they weren't sure)
> 10 GB/month Cap, 20 GB/month Cap available for an additional $10/month
> $49/month
> $10/month Modem lease fee


Ok -- so I just called and signed up for an install. Just to add another data point, here is what I was quoted:

5M down / 1M up
10GB/month cap or 20GB for an extra $10/month
$49.99/month withOUT Dish Top120 or better
$39.99/month WITH Dish Top120 or better
$10/month equipment rental.

So, if you have Dish for TV and want to get this, it looks like $49.99/month for the service plus equipment rental for a 10GB cap or $59.99/month with the 20GB cap.

I went and signed up for the 20GB cap service. I was told that I could drop down at any time -- so I'll start there and then monitor my usage.



> If data cap is exceeded, then download speed is throttled back to 2MB(they weren't sure)


Interesting. I think it is MUCH slower than that. Everything I can find indicates 128kbps down and 28kbps up once you hit the cap. Exede says this and other documents that I can find.

On a side note, when you sign up, they direct you to all the legal documents at dish.com/legal to learn about the data limits. On that page, it has separate documents for "Exede", "dishNET ViaSat", and "dishNET HughesNet". I asked which ones were proper for me -- because I assumed Exede -- and she told me it was the dishNET ViaSat system. She says that they "used to call it Exede, but it is dishNET ViaSat now."

We'll have to see. If you go to ViaSat.com, they call their own service "Exede by ViaSat" -- so I guess it is all still Exede.

NONE of the data use policies at the page they stated talk about a 20GB cap plan... Nor is it listed on their satellite internet page (just 5GB, 10GB, and 15GB there).

Oh, wait, maybe they are combining the Anytime and Bonus times. So, their smallest plan would be 5GB+5GB=10GB -- and then $10 more for their middle plan at 10GB+10GB=20GB. I guess that makes sense. Sad that they don't present it that way though -- they just talked about a "10GB cap per month" and a "20GB cap per month." That isn't exactly accurate, IMO.

I'll post again after my install. It is on Tuesday (the 9th). They could have gotten me in on Sunday (the 7th), but I'm against making people work on Sunday, so I passed. 

- John...


----------



## thopki2

Yes, please keep us up to date on the install. Sure sounds like Exede to me.


----------



## MIKE0616

How will you know how many GB you have used? ATT had a cap when I had them, but there was no way for me to know what I had used, only them.  That was ugly.


----------



## mark40511

crabtrp said:


> I have point to point wireless too, and I am very keen to find a better solution. 2012 and I have sucky internet. The caps on this are too limiting. 20GB is not enough.


I agree! I never knew how much bandwidth I used until I got this netgear router which keeps track for you. I have no cap on my 12 meg DSL, but I noticed that I did use 60 gigs last month......And I think most of that consisted of streaming internet radio, general surfing, and watching youtube videos and maybe two or three Netflix movies in there. Probably nothing compared to the amount of bandwidth some people use.....so I know 20 gigs could only probably be limited to just general surfing and not watching any online videos or very few of them if you do. I would totally HATE being restricted like that. I wish there was a solution for people who lived in rural areas


----------



## SayWhat?

A utility called Networx tells me I'm using 15 to 19 Gb/mo and that's without any video or audio streaming of any kind.


----------



## 4bama

I'm contracted directly with Wildblue/Exede and have the 12mbs down/3mbs up plan with 10gB's monthly limits...Each customer has a usage counter that can be monitored via browser logging into their personal account, or gadgets like RealityRipple can be installed which will fetch that data and keep a history of usage for the customer and a mouse-over the icon near the clock will show current usage.

When purchased directly from ViaSat/Wildblue/Exede this plan has a late night free zone (LNFZ) from midnight to 5am local time that allows customers un-metered internet use..

Also, the usage (which is a sum of both download and upload bytes used by the customer) resets to zero once a month on the customers' installation date, the same day of the month that billing is done, everyone has a different date depending on the day of the month that their service started.

Exede also allows customers to buy extra gB's of usage for about $10/gB...they can also upgrade to higher priced tiers to get more Data Allowance Policy (DAP) plans.

Even if a customer exceeds their monthly DAP they are just slowed to 128kbs until their reset date, buy more or upgrade, except even when Dapped the LNFZ from midnight to 5am has full speed restored for those hours..

I would caution potential customers to closely check Dishnet offers...they may not include some of these Exede features even though a bundled package may save you $10/month.

Latency on Exede plans using the ViaSat-1 satellite are less than half of what it was on older satellite internet plans and averages about 600ms...it works fine with VOIP, my daughter uses a Verizon Network Extender connected to the router and I can't detect any voice lag from the latency, though I know it's there..

Go to this web site, enter your zip code, and browse through the plans and costs..do the same for DishNet plans..

The 12mbs Exede plans are from ViaSat-1 spot beams concentrated mainly east of the Mississippi river and spot beams are also available for most of California. For the rest of the country Exede 5 (5mbs) plans may be available using "augmented" spot beams from the older satellites ANIK-F2 and WB-1. I include a link to show spot-beam coverage for the entire country..

I know DishNet also offers plans from HughesNet satellites, their new bird has Gen4 plans, so check them closely also...most folks that have compared the two plans from HughesNet and Wildblue/Exede are convinced the WB/Exede plans have the best features and speeds for the price..

Put your zip code in here and check out plans you can get and prices:

http://www.wildblue.com/

And you can look at these maps that show what spot beams are available from what satellite, and pay close attention to the Exede map to see if you can get the 12 or 5 mbs beams:

http://www.wildbluetools.com/content/dealer/email/Beam_map-high-mid-low.html

Edit: I forgot to mention, my average download speeds are 18mbs...it never drops below 12mbs, even during the prime-time evening use hours when bandwidth demand is at the peak..


----------



## JohnMI

MIKE0616 said:


> How will you know how many GB you have used? ATT had a cap when I had them, but there was no way for me to know what I had used, only them.  That was ugly.


According to what I was told on the phone, once I am set up, I can log into a Dish site and see my usage so far for the month -- so that I can monitor where I am in relation to the cap.

- John...


----------



## rtd2

wisp is obvious way to go for anyone that has a provider in their area .... i had it before dsl....39.99 and avg 3-5 meg down and 1meg up ,,,NO USAGE Caps and great ping times (could play Online games without lagging) sat internet is getter better and cheaper but will never overcome lag...


----------



## JohnMI

So -- got my install completed yesterday as expected -- all went well. A few notes...

1. The dish says Exede right on it and the installer confirmed it was "Exede by ViaSat." The modem also came in a ViaSat box.

2. I'm on the 5M/1M plan. I'm getting, on an ongoing basis, 10-15Mbps down and 2-3Mbps up. Constantly. 

3. The installer tells me that this is NOT the new DishNET stuff that they just announced! Even though that is what I called and signed up for (or so I thought), he tells me that they haven't completed training on the brand new DishNET stuff yet and that it'll be a few more weeks before they install any in our area. He says that it is still Exede but is completely different equipment -- different dish/transmitter and different modem. I'm not exactly sure how I feel about that... Hmmm...

4. I thought that I was supposed to need a "clear view of the southern sky." My dish points mostly west -- MAYBE southwest, I guess. I asked him which bird it was pointing at and he didn't know. He told me that it is somewhere between 110 and 119 though.

5. My ping times are around 600-700ms consistently. When I had HughesNet years ago, they were 900-1200ms.

6. He didn't have my login information -- so I still can't log in and see usage yet. My router tracks usage, so I'm using that for now -- but it would be nice to be able to log in and see it like I was told I'd be able to do... I need to call Dish and find out how to get my login info. It appears to be different from my standard Dish.com login.

So -- I'm happy with the speed and performance -- but there is lots more I need to get more info on...

Will update when I know more.

- John...


----------



## JohnMI

jgoggan said:


> 6. He didn't have my login information -- so I still can't log in and see usage yet. My router tracks usage, so I'm using that for now -- but it would be nice to be able to log in and see it like I was told I'd be able to do... I need to call Dish and find out how to get my login info. It appears to be different from my standard Dish.com login.


Correction: Apparently, it IS just the standard login. If I log into dish.com (i.e. mydish.com), there is now a "My Broadband" tab that shows my current usage for the month. Here it is:










Yes, I did over 1GB in the first day. heh. I was finally able to download a ton of updates that I had waiting and sync my Dropbox account! 

- John...


----------



## JohnMI

We'll have to see if the period actually runs from the 1st to the 1st -- or from the date of service as it appears to indicate in the picture.

According to the Dish info that I can find, it all says that in the OLD system, it was from install date to 30 days later. And in the NEW system, it is from the 1st to the 1st. Again, I was TOLD that I was signing up for the NEW system, but it appears that I actually got the OLD one. Whether or not that is going to matter, I don't know yet... Hmmm...

- John...


----------



## JohnMI

Interesting... Logged in to look at my stuff online and suddenly I have extra charges on my bill in the "proposed" for next month section:

SD/SD (2TV) DVR Receiver $17.00
Receiver $7.00

Note that I have only one active receiver: a 722. I pay a $6/month DVR fee for that 722.

So, I go to the My Equipment section -- and, suddenly, I have THREE listed "active" receivers:

My 722.
A 721 that I replaced about 3 years ago with the 722.
A 522 that I replaced about 5-6 years ago with the 721!

So, the 721 hasn't been "active" on my account for at least 3 years -- and the 522 not for at least 5 years! And, yes, suddenly, they are ALL active on my account and I'm being charged $24 extra per month for them! 

I called and Dish said they didn't know why that happened, but would de-activate the extra two so that I didn't get charged extra next month.

Very odd! Always double-check your programming and equipment after making any change! 

- John...


----------



## bbeeman

If you have not been on satellite, beware of the latency problem. It's not so much the absolute speed the link delivers, unless you are moving large files...the latency kills most web browsing. 

Each query has an added 240 ms. to get to the server, and the reply has the same 240 ms. delay (basic physics), plus whatever delay is inherent in the routers and servers involved. Look how many pieces a modern web page consists of, and the browsing experience is miserable. A half-second doesn't seem like much, but make five or ten calls to get a complete page and you'll spend a great deal of time waiting for the page to build.

I understand that dishNET is claiming lower latency, but the biggest part of the problem is distance and the basic laws of physics. 

I've had both Hughes and WildBlue, and the local WISP, with a much lower quoted speed outperforms either. They're not perfect (not enough power backup on the local AP), but overall better (and cheaper).


----------



## 4bama

The new satellite, ViaSat-1, from Wildblue/Exede, provides a new technology called AcceleNet. When a browser requests a DNS or web site request AcceleNet intercepts this request, gathers all the elements of that web page, compresses it and sends the compressed page to the customer's modem where built-in firmware decompresses the data and presents it to the customers' browser...either via the router or directly to their computer if customer does not use a wireless router.

This allows almost instant web page loading...I barely get my finger off the mouse when I click a web site request and the page is totally loaded...this AcceleNet technology also reduces the number of bytes sent over the satellite, which reduces the usage charged to the customers' usage allowance for their particular plan.

The total latency with this new satellite and technology is about 600ms...never noticed in browsing, and my daughter also has the Exede12 service and installed a Verizon network extender to her router and uses it for their cell phone and smart phone connections (no cell tower signal in our remote location) and I can't detect any latency from her cell phone calls to/from me, although I know it's there.

I'm contracted directly with WB/Exede with 12mbs (averages 20mbs) service and the $49 plan with 10gB's of anytime usage and with a free, unmetered, window from midnight to 5am local time, called Late-Night-Free-Zone..

The customers have to lease the equipment for $9.99/month so my total monthly bill is ~$60.00.

DishNet, as of now, does not offer the LNFZ, but you save $5.00/month bundling this service...but you also get slower speeds from DishNet plans and may get service from HughesNet's Gen4 satellite without the AcceleNet technology..

If you live in an area where dial-up is your only choice (or slow DSL) then I recommend getting the Exede service directly from WB/Exede. Go to this web site and enter your zip code to see what's offered in your geographical area...not all of the US is covered by ViaSat-1 spot-beams, but the areas that are not can get the Exede5 plan (5mbs) for the same price..

www.wildblue.com


----------



## JohnMI

Just to note it, it looks like, right now, Dish is actually doing the LNFZ thing. Even though it is supposed to be 10GB, the gauge at MyDish for the 2am-8am "off-peak" time slot never seems to change -- it just stays at 0 used and the gauge says "Usage Is Unlimited At This Time."

That could change, of course, since we are only promised 10GB during that slot -- but it looks like, for now at least, it IS actually doing the Late Night Free Zone...

- John...


----------



## 4bama

jgoggan said:


> Just to note it, it looks like, right now, Dish is actually doing the LNFZ thing. Even though it is supposed to be 10GB, the gauge at MyDish for the 2am-8am "off-peak" time slot never seems to change -- it just stays at 0 used and the gauge says "Usage Is Unlimited At This Time."
> 
> That could change, of course, since we are only promised 10GB during that slot -- but it looks like, for now at least, it IS actually doing the Late Night Free Zone...
> 
> - John...


John, the word from other Dish customers with Exede is that they are not enforcing the caps right now, but will soon...and then the 10/10 plan means 10gB-anytime use and 10gB's during the "off-peak" hours, but no LNFZ is expected...

Compare that to WB/Exede plan and there are no "split" usage rules...it's 10gB anytime except from midnight to 5am where it is unlimited and unmetered...

Be careful when Dish does start enforcing the caps until all the rules are fully understood...


----------



## P Smith

what that *"gB"* mean ?

if it Gigabits, then it should be "Gb", if GigaBytes, then "GB"


----------



## 4bama

P Smith said:


> what that *"gB"* mean ?
> 
> if it Gigabits, then it should be "Gb", if GigaBytes, then "GB"


Almost all sites use lower-case to indicate "bits" and upper-case to indicate "Bytes"..

In this case 10gB's means gigaBytes..

Likewise, 128kbs is kilo-bits/sec and 12mbs is 12 mega-bits/sec while some speed test sites report speeds as 2mB's/sec or 2 mega-Bytes/sec and so on...

Lower/upper case use normally applies to bits or Bytes only...mega or kilo are rarely shown in upper-case because it does not distinguish any meaningful information..


----------



## JohnMI

4bama said:


> John, the word from other Dish customers with Exede is that they are not enforcing the caps right now, but will soon...and then the 10/10 plan means 10gB-anytime use and 10gB's during the "off-peak" hours, but no LNFZ is expected...


Yes, I'm well aware and I'll be fine when it kicks in since that is what I subscribed to. I was just pointing out that, right now, it appears to be unlimited also.



> Compare that to WB/Exede plan and there are no "split" usage rules...it's 10gB anytime except from midnight to 5am where it is unlimited and unmetered...


That's fine. I simply won't use it much during those times. I will schedule updates for those times -- and 10GB will be plenty for me. As a bonus, I like that the Dish plan goes until 8am. I might actually be up at 7am now and then and can actively make some use out of that extra time besides just scheduled downloads/updates.

- John...


----------



## JohnMI

4bama said:


> Almost all sites use lower-case to indicate "bits" and upper-case to indicate "Bytes"..


Agreed -- but I think his point is that almost all sites and all people use "G" to indicate GIGA. He wasn't questioning your "b" versus "B" really -- he was asking why you did "gB" instead of GB like most would. 



> Lower/upper case use normally applies to bits or Bytes only...mega or kilo are rarely shown in upper-case because it does not distinguish any meaningful information..


We can agree to disagree. While it doesn't distinguish any meaningful information, I almost ALWAYS see SIZE measurements indicated with upper-case letters. People buy 4GB of RAM. They buy 500GB hard drives. I very rarely see it as 4gB of RAM or 500gB HDD.

I do see people often not use it for SPEED measurements -- so I will agree with you that people will often write "5mbps" -- but I often see "5Mbps" too. But, again, when it comes to total size measurements -- like talking about the 10 gigabyte cap here, I almost ALWAYS see sizes written as 10GB, not 10gB.

I think that's all he was saying -- and I completely agree with him.

- John...


----------



## RasputinAXP

In my head:
mbps - megabits per second
MB, mb - megabyte
Gbps - gigabits per second
GB, gb - gigabyte
gB, mB - someone got their caps lock stuck


----------



## P Smith

There are ISO standards and I don't know if you been in a school or college or university,
but low case letter designated to 1/10 1/100 1/1000 prefix and upper case for a prefix of 10, 100 1000 etc
Perhaps you are far away from engineering when it's mandatory to follow the standards
remember some outer space mission was failed when SW guy use imperial instead metric units ?


----------



## 4bama

Upper/lower case for K/k, M/m, G/g and T/t becomes a personal choice torn between my 1962 BS degree in Physics/minor in math, at University of Alabama and my 45 years as an Aerospace Systems Test Engineer, and my many years running my free BBS system where we preached to users that using upper case was considered impolite and "shouting" at someone..:lol:

This is an off-topic subject, so we'll leave it there...as long as the message is accurately understood by the reader why quibble over gB vs GB...


----------



## P Smith

that would be ongoing questioning each time if each retiree will bring it again ..


----------



## thopki2

4bama said:


> The new satellite, ViaSat-1, from Wildblue/Exede, provides a new technology called AcceleNet. When a browser requests a DNS or web site request AcceleNet intercepts this request, gathers all the elements of that web page, compresses it and sends the compressed page to the customer's modem where built-in firmware decompresses the data and presents it to the customers' browser...either via the router or directly to their computer if customer does not use a wireless router.
> 
> This allows almost instant web page loading...I barely get my finger off the mouse when I click a web site request and the page is totally loaded...this AcceleNet technology also reduces the number of bytes sent over the satellite, which reduces the usage charged to the customers' usage allowance for their particular plan.
> 
> The total latency with this new satellite and technology is about 600ms...never noticed in browsing, and my daughter also has the Exede12 service and installed a Verizon network extender to her router and uses it for their cell phone and smart phone connections (no cell tower signal in our remote location) and I can't detect any latency from her cell phone calls to/from me, although I know it's there.
> 
> I'm contracted directly with WB/Exede with 12mbs (averages 20mbs) service and the $49 plan with 10gB's of anytime usage and with a free, unmetered, window from midnight to 5am local time, called Late-Night-Free-Zone..
> 
> The customers have to lease the equipment for $9.99/month so my total monthly bill is ~$60.00.
> 
> DishNet, as of now, does not offer the LNFZ, but you save $5.00/month bundling this service...but you also get slower speeds from DishNet plans and may get service from HughesNet's Gen4 satellite without the AcceleNet technology..
> 
> If you live in an area where dial-up is your only choice (or slow DSL) then I recommend getting the Exede service directly from WB/Exede. Go to this web site and enter your zip code to see what's offered in your geographical area...not all of the US is covered by ViaSat-1 spot-beams, but the areas that are not can get the Exede5 plan (5mbs) for the same price..
> 
> www.wildblue.com


I too, am contracted directly with Exede, but, as are several other subscribers, subject to overnight outages that sometimes go into mid afternoon of the following day. For this reason alone, have considered switching to Dishnet, but upon reading all of the inputs, it looks as if my issues could repeat with Dish because of the sharing agreement. I will be anxious to hear inputs from new DishNet subscribers regarding this issue.


----------



## jkosnjekarmy

Did anybody notice how, in the customer story, that the guy lives in an area that isn't serviced by broadband internet, yet the school issues mostly online homework? It seems like poor foresight on the schools part and lucky timing for the customer in regards to DISHNet Becoming available. Just saying...


----------



## MIKE0616

jkosnjekarmy said:


> Did anybody notice how, in the customer story, that the guy lives in an area that isn't serviced by broadband internet, yet the school issues mostly online homework? It seems like poor foresight on the schools part and lucky timing for the customer in regards to DISHNet Becoming available. Just saying...


That sounds like around here. The school board is on a kick of having every kid an iPad and the kids take them home and like I have said before, the DSL is questionable, expensive, and limited in area and the WISP available is the same. All I have been able to figure out is that there are some mighty big bribes at work, otherwise known as typical spending of taxpayer dollars. 

Am interested in the Dish offering as it seems like it should be cheaper and more reliable than the other offerings.


----------



## jimcoe

thopki2 said:


> It sounds a lot like Exede, the new satellite service from WildBlue. I have Exede and it is a big upgrade from the "legacy" WildBlue System. My only issue with Exede is overnight outages that last sometimes into mid-day, so I was waiting for the dishNet release and thinking about changing over. I am a current Dish subscriber and the price looks tempting. Does anybody have any info regarding the satellite locations compared to the current Dish locations for TV?


Dish is selling both Exede and HughesNet and branding them both as DishNet. Where you live determines which one you get.


----------



## chaney

the main difference why Dishnet is different from hughes or exede is the satellite it operates on called the jupiter, its much faster, more reliable, and lower cost to maintain and operate. thus the lower costs, and since its dish branded of course dish customers get a break.


----------



## 4bama

chaney said:


> the main difference why Dishnet is different from hughes or exede is the satellite it operates on called the jupiter, its much faster, more reliable, and lower cost to maintain and operate. thus the lower costs, and since its dish branded of course dish customers get a break.


That's not quite true.

DishNet buys bandwidth from both HughesNet satellites (including the Gen4 "Jupiter") and from Wildblue/Exede which includes ViaSat-1.

Which satellite you get service from with DishNet depends on where you live.

You get faster speed, unlimited usage from midnight-5am if you buy directly from WB/Exede. Buying directly from HughesNet also has some perks.

The only advantage you get buying through DishNet is a $5/month discount if you also bundle it with a Dish TV package.

Compare all 3 options....buy directly from Wildblue/Exede, from HughesNet or from DishNet..but just remember, DishNet does not own nor operate any of the satellites that provide internet services from the Jupiter/Gen4 or ViaSat-1 satellites..they just lease and resell bandwidth from Wildblue/Exede and HughesNet.


----------



## tsmacro

4bama said:


> The only advantage you get buying through DishNet is a $5/month discount if you also bundle it with a Dish TV package.


Actually it's $10/mo. But once you add the "equipment charge" of $10/mo they just kinda cancel each other out.


----------



## 4bama

tsmacro said:


> Actually it's $10/mo. But once you add the "equipment charge" of $10/mo they just kinda cancel each other out.


Even if you buy directly from WB/Exede it's also a $9.99/month lease fee for the equipment...they no longer allow customers to buy their own equipment..

Not sure about the HughesNet fees...

So you still save $10/month going through DishNet if you bundle..


----------



## garys

tsmacro said:


> Actually it's $10/mo. But once you add the "equipment charge" of $10/mo they just kinda cancel each other out.


The $10 discount is not offered to non-Dish subscribers, so they wind up paying more than what is listed on Dish's site.


----------



## JohnMI

Well, as an update, mine has been working great. It's fast for downloads. In fact, I would argue that it is TOO fast at times -- I might configure my router to slow things down actually so that I don't use so much bandwidth. (For example, I might want to watch just a short clip of a Vimeo video online, but then not the entire thing. With this speed, the entire video gets downloaded quickly -- eating up my bandwidth. So, I think I might throttle myself to like 1Mbps most of the time unless I need to download something big on purpose -- just to keep things reasonable!)

In any case, I have the 10Mbps/20GB plan. I consistently get anywhere from 15-22Mbps. I'm fairly certain I've seen bursts of 28-30Mbps.

I had a 5GB update for an Xbox 360 game that I needed to download. Started it during the free period the other night and it was just screaming along -- with no impact on my usage, of course. (Granted, that 2am-8am slot is supposed to be only 10GB also -- but, right now, it is unlimited.)

Ping times are consistently 700-800ms, which is what I expected.

I'm on the ViaSat setup.

- John...


----------



## jimcoe

4bama said:


> That's not quite true.
> 
> DishNet buys bandwidth from both HughesNet satellites (including the Gen4 "Jupiter") and from Wildblue/Exede which includes ViaSat-1.
> 
> Which satellite you get service from with DishNet depends on where you live.
> 
> You get faster speed, unlimited usage from midnight-5am if you buy directly from WB/Exede. Buying directly from HughesNet also has some perks.
> 
> The only advantage you get buying through DishNet is a $5/month discount if you also bundle it with a Dish TV package.
> 
> Compare all 3 options....buy directly from Wildblue/Exede, from HughesNet or from DishNet..but just remember, DishNet does not own nor operate any of the satellites that provide internet services from the Jupiter/Gen4 or ViaSat-1 satellites..they just lease and resell bandwidth from Wildblue/Exede and HughesNet.


Dish (Echostar) does own HughesNet.


----------



## chaney

4bama said:


> That's not quite true.
> 
> DishNet buys bandwidth from both HughesNet satellites (including the Gen4 "Jupiter") and from Wildblue/Exede which includes ViaSat-1.
> 
> Which satellite you get service from with DishNet depends on where you live.
> 
> You get faster speed, unlimited usage from midnight-5am if you buy directly from WB/Exede. Buying directly from HughesNet also has some perks.
> 
> The only advantage you get buying through DishNet is a $5/month discount if you also bundle it with a Dish TV package.
> 
> Compare all 3 options....buy directly from Wildblue/Exede, from HughesNet or from DishNet..but just remember, DishNet does not own nor operate any of the satellites that provide internet services from the Jupiter/Gen4 or ViaSat-1 satellites..they just lease and resell bandwidth from Wildblue/Exede and HughesNet.


wrong, You get a $10 discount, and the free download and bonus data applies 2am to 8am, because i install it and have the flyer if youd like me to post a pic


----------



## chaney

jimcoe said:


> Dish (Echostar) does own HughesNet.


dish also owns exede, it was previously called wild blue but left a bad taste in its customers mouth about cost vs speed for cost, which is why the rebranding after the launch of the new satellite in february.


----------



## MIKE0616

jimcoe said:


> Dish (Echostar) does own HughesNet.


Huh? Its an independent company, from the info I can find on it.


----------



## 4bama

chaney said:


> wrong, You get a $10 discount, and the free download and bonus data applies 2am to 8am, because i install it and have the flyer if youd like me to post a pic


DishNet does not offer any "Free" download times from the Exede and Gen4 packages...only from packages from their older existing satellites with much slower speeds.

The Exede/Gen4 plans have split data cap plans...for example the 10/10 plan allows 10GB's anytime usage and 10GB's of use from 2-8am..

DishNet is not yet enforcing the 2-8am caps but will soon, per their forums.


----------



## chaney

4bama said:


> DishNet does not offer any "Free" download times from the Exede and Gen4 packages...only from packages from their older existing satellites with much slower speeds.
> 
> The Exede/Gen4 plans have split data cap plans...for example the 10/10 plan allows 10GB's anytime usage and 10GB's of use from 2-8am..
> 
> DishNet is not yet enforcing the 2-8am caps but will soon, per their forums.


I already knew that, there is a 5/5 plan, a 10/10 plan and a 15/15 plan available for 39.99, 49.99 and 69.99 for dish customers add 10 is not a dish customer


----------



## JohnMI

4bama said:


> DishNet does not offer any "Free" download times from the Exede and Gen4 packages...only from packages from their older existing satellites with much slower speeds.


Yes and no. It isn't advertised that way but, right now, the 2AM-8AM slot appears to be "unlimited" even though it is only supposed to be a 5GB or 10GB bucket. I expect this to change but, right now, it is essentially an unlimited period.

That is on the "ViaSat" plan -- which is Exede, right? As I said above, I am consistently getting anywhere from 15-22Mbps. I'm fairly certain I've seen bursts of 28-30Mbps. I can't image something else being much faster than that -- so I assume that what I have is an "Exede or Gen4 plan." Is that correct?

So -- does Dish own ViaSat? From the way I'm reading things, it certainly looks like ViaSat is the real provider -- and even WildBlue was getting it from them. Is ViaSat and WildBlue the same company?



> The Exede/Gen4 plans have split data cap plans...for example the 10/10 plan allows 10GB's anytime usage and 10GB's of use from 2-8am..
> 
> DishNet is not yet enforcing the 2-8am caps but will soon, per their forums.


Agreed. So, effectively, it currently is an unlimited window.  It just isn't promised or likely to STAY that way.

- John...


----------



## 4bama

jgoggan said:


> That is on the "ViaSat" plan -- which is Exede, right? As I said above, I am consistently getting anywhere from 15-22Mbps. I'm fairly certain I've seen bursts of 28-30Mbps. I can't image something else being much faster than that -- so I assume that what I have is an "Exede or Gen4 plan." Is that correct?
> 
> So -- does Dish own ViaSat? From the way I'm reading things, it certainly looks like ViaSat is the real provider -- and even WildBlue was getting it from them. Is ViaSat and WildBlue the same company?
> 
> - John...


ViaSat owns Wildblue...for conversation purposes they're one and the same for internet services...Wildblue sells Exede...they also sell the older plans, called Legacy...

DishNet buys bandwidth from ViaSat/WB/Exede to resell under their own plans, rules and regulations...DishNet also buys bandwidth from HughesNet's Gen4 to do the same..

Some geographic locations can get service from either ViaSat-1/Exede or Gen4 satellite, other locations can only get one or the other..

Easy way to see if your location can get Exede12 or Exede5 is to go here and enter your zip code...

http://www.wildblue.com/

If your location can get service from both the ViaSat-1/Exede12 or the HughesNet Gen4 then others have said you can choose which one you prefer if you buy through DishNet..

Best overall plan is to buy directly from WB/Exede if you can get the Exede12 service..IMHO


----------



## jimcoe

chaney said:


> dish also owns exede, it was previously called wild blue but left a bad taste in its customers mouth about cost vs speed for cost, which is why the rebranding after the launch of the new satellite in february.


No, Dish doesn't own Exede. Viasat markets their product via various branding including Wildblue, Exede, Tooway, and others. Dish acquired Hughes within the last couple of years.


----------



## CeeWoo

I'm not a technical type person, but with my Dish TV and blockbuster...wouldn't streaming just a little bit each month eat up the minimum package pretty quickly?

I ask because we're about ready to dump our land line and the internet package from our local phone company and will need something else for net service


----------



## jsk

Maybe they wouldn't count BB against your quota?


----------



## P Smith

slim chance ... all traffic is counting by bytes, not a content


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> slim chance ... all traffic is counting by bytes, not a content


Also I would be surprised if anti-trust issues weren't in play.

IF Dish didn't count bandwidth for streaming from Blockbuster service... but did count bandwidth from Netflix, for example... that would put Netflix at a competitive disadvantage and probably bring on a lawsuit against Dish.


----------



## coolman302003

Comcast is doing this with there On Demand app on the Xbox 360; it doesn't count toward the monthly bandwidth cap. Originally they said the reasoning was because the bytes go out over there Private IP Network and never reach the Public Internet, but they were quick to remove that wording from there Official FAQs on there site shortly after it sparked public outcry. http://gigaom.com/video/comcast-xbox-faq-update/


----------



## JohnMI

Indeed -- I was thinking the same thing. They should have content related to Dish (including the TV Everywhere stuff) not count against the cap but, unfortunately, it DOES count. And, yes, to answer your question, you would hit the cap very quickly on the default plan watching just a movie or two.

On a side note concerning content... When I had HughesNet before, if I recall, they eventually had it for a while where downloads from Windows Update did not count against your cap. This was back when the cap was like 169MB per month -- and, basically, just getting the Windows Updates for the week would go beyond your monthly cap! So, they started not counting it.

So, clearly, it is technically feasible to do content-based (or, at least, IP/server-based) counting (or lack thereof). Therefore, it likely wouldn't be too difficult to NOT count certain steaming media if they WANTED to.

- John...


----------



## SayWhat?

CeeWoo said:


> I ask because we're about ready to dump our land line and the internet package from our local phone company and will need something else for net service


Don't know your reasons or finances, but if you've had any form of wired internet service (other than dial-up), you will not be happy with satellite.



Stewart Vernon said:


> Also I would be surprised if anti-trust issues weren't in play.
> 
> IF Dish didn't count bandwidth for streaming from Blockbuster service... but did count bandwidth from Netflix, for example... that would put Netflix at a competitive disadvantage and probably bring on a lawsuit against Dish.


Isn't that the whole issue behind net neutrality?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

SayWhat? said:


> Isn't that the whole issue behind net neutrality?


As I understand it, that is at least a big part of the debate... When your provider makes it more attractive to use their services than other internet services, it creates a problem with fair competition.

In theory you're not supposed to be able to do such things, but companies do until they don't


----------



## beandaddy

I'm finally able to ditch Hughesnet. My 2 years is up. It is awful.


----------



## djlong

Net Neutrality says, for example, that Comcast can't say that traffic to Netflix would count against your bandwidth cap and traffic to their On Demand site would not. It says that Time Warner can't slow down your speeds when going to Amazon Video instead of signing up for their cable service.

Consider if the phone company (way back when) said "You can call a Ford dealership with perfect clarity but calls to Chrysler will be of limited length and reduced bandwith (and cost more)".


----------



## puckwithahalo

If I recall correctly, dish does not own Hughes, Echostar does. Also, I know when wildblue originally came out dish owned a partial stake, but not sure if they still do now. I believe dish helped found wildblue.


----------



## VDP07

As to the pricing of dishNET sevice. The commercials are touting plans starting at $39.99mo for internet service when bundled with your DISH video service. There is currently no way to get dishNET service for the advertised rate of 39.99mo. The $10mo Equipment Fee is mandatory (equip. not included and no purchase option). 

At least with DISH's video service, there has allways been a setup that would allow a customer to receive service at the advertised price point (1st receiver included in package price). The dishNET commercials come off as very deceptive in this regard.


----------



## tsmacro

VDP07 said:


> As to the pricing of dishNET sevice. The commercials are touting plans starting at $39.99mo for internet service when bundled with your DISH video service. There is currently no way to get dishNET service for the advertised rate of 39.99mo. The $10mo Equipment Fee is mandatory (equip. not included and no purchase option).
> 
> At least with DISH's video service, there has allways been a setup that would allow a customer to receive service at the advertised price point (1st receiver included in package price). The dishNET commercials come off as very deceptive in this regard.


 +1


----------



## Agnes

I would be interested in hearing about experiences with VOIP through any of the satellite providers. I am currently using HughesNet. I am off the grid and until recently could get cell coverage ( 90% of the time) with a Yagi antenna and booster. For some reason the cell coverage is not working or is very random so I'm looking for options. Any help or recommendations would be much appreciated!


----------



## beandaddy

I thought it was Hughesnet rebranded


----------

